# hello to all out there.



## kickstarter (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok everyone I just picked up a 2001 A6 2.8 quattro avant and well I guess im having some trouble with my ccm module and I was wondering will any ccm module from that year of either a6 sedan or wagon work for my car


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

kickstarter, the only thing that might be different between modules is if one has curtain air bags and one does not. I am not 100% sure on that, but that is what my mechanic told me. I had to find one for him to put one in my A6 2 weeks ago, and those were the instructions he gave me. Now things work :thumbup:


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

so most likely either one will work. I saw one on vortex for 40 bucks, and he had it on ebay.


----------

